# Some Plants & Moss Collected at Center Island



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

Found a stem plant with needle leaves and maroon stem. Possibly two different species of moss. One is finer but gives off redish flower shaped things. One has this star shaped structure to its leaves.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

that looks really neat, let us know how they do - especially in warmer waters.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i think the one on the last picture can grow emersed a little bit right? like right on the edges of rocks touching water? very nice! i picked some up before as well but they died under my care....so i never went and got any more...:'(


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Cool, I but it's hard to find truly underwater moss. Most are half/half


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

baozi2089 said:


> Found a stem plant with needle leaves and maroon stem. Possibly two different species of moss. One is finer but gives off redish flower shaped things. One has this star shaped structure to its leaves.


I realized this post is quite outdated, however I'm curious to know how these plants turned out. The moss with the red 'shoots' coming from it is quite interesting. How are they doing? CN you post an updated picture?


----------

